# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Second BP sketch...

## Laooda

So I've been in a Dayquil induced DAZE today...

Did a second BP sketch, broke out the new tablet for the second time, and slipped into some unknown time-warp! lol  

This is the pic I worked off of....(flipped it)... This is Nova my lil' Pastel...



And this is the sketch I did...



And this is the "finished" product! lol
I stuck to the watercolor tool.... Still REALLY trying to figure this new toy out!
The colors aren't a good match... I have no idea how to get a small pic to view as I work, so I had to keep page hopping!  

Thanks for looking!

----------


## ECLARK

Some of us have hidden talents, yours Laura are quite obvious to me. You are an excellent artist.  :Smile:

----------


## cueball

Simply flawless! All the way from the scalation to the refraction of colors  :Good Job: 



Keep em coming  :Clap:

----------


## slartibartfast

It's pretty, and the proportions are perfect, but the scalation is odd...a little too three-dimensional, not as smooth as the original model.

----------


## Laooda

> Some of us have hidden talents, yours Laura are quite obvious to me. You are an excellent artist.


Your so kind Ed!  Thanks  :Embarassed:

----------


## Laooda

> Simply flawless! All the way from the scalation to the refraction of colors 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep em coming


 
Lol!  Well, it is FAR from flawless.... lol But thank you Chris!

I'm WAY outta free time now!

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome!! You definately know what yer doing!

----------


## Rapture

Huge improvement  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

> It's pretty, and the proportions are perfect, but the scalation is odd...a little too three-dimensional, not as smooth as the original model.


Yea, I'm trying to figure this tablet program out!  lol 

I know what it would look like if I applied color by hand....
Trying to weight the tablet pros and cons!   :Razz:    No mess, 1/2 the time.... 
BUT, it's not by hand...!?!?!  Still having fun with it!!!

----------


## cueball

> it is FAR from flawless....


All in the eye of the beholder right?  :Sunny:

----------


## Laooda

> Awesome!! You definately know what yer doing!


Thanks Jen!

Maybe #3 will be wall worthy!?!?  lol

----------


## Laooda

> Huge improvement


SPANK YOU D!   :Sunny:

----------


## cueball

Any new action or what???  :Cool:

----------


## Laooda

Nope........

----------


## cueball

> Nope........


 :Tears:  4 life!

----------


## tigerlily

I agree...  This sketch is beautiful, and the colors are just ... wow!!!   :Surprised:   :Clap:  

Absolutely gorgeous!!

----------


## LadyOhh

Very pretty!

----------


## Laooda

Thanks Yal'!!!!    :Very Happy:    I'm having a good time!   

Really, thanks again!!!  :Sunny:

----------


## Laooda

> 4 life!


No fair Cue....  Don't pull out the SAD FACE!!!!!

----------


## cueball

> No fair Cue.... Don't pull out the SAD FACE!!!!!


I slaved away at work ALL day with the thought of a new L creation fueling me to stay alive...

 :Tears:

----------


## Laooda

Ummm...  K! ?    :Embarassed:    You know, I DO haft to work...  Can't sit and "draw" stuff all day!  Gotta earn the Rats!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

you are truly gifted girl! i'm sooooo blown away by your work. WOW!!!  :Bowdown:

----------


## Laooda

Hush silly!!!  *blushes*  ALOT!  :Embarassed:

----------


## recycling goddess

let it sink in.... cause i'm not blowing smoke here!

----------


## Laooda

> let it sink in.... cause i'm not blowing smoke here!


Agh!!!  (((Bounces in chair)))  !!!!  

Thank you Aleesha!   :Very Happy:    That means alot!

----------


## cueball

> Ummm... Q! ?  You know, I DO haft to work it... Can't sit and "draw" you all day!


f i n e  :Tears:

----------


## Laooda

[QUOTE=cueball]f i n e  :Tears: [/QUOTE


 :sploosh:     Ok....  your killin me w/ the tears!  :Embarassed:

----------


## cueball

> your fillin me w/ the tears!


Then draw me something  :Clap:

----------


## Laooda

K!  Next free chance I get....    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cueball

> K! Next free chance I get....


K, you better...or else  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

or what,... you're going to dance her to death?  :ROFL:

----------


## MARCUS ANTONIUS

Absolutely lovely, Laura!!  I especially love how you captured the iridescence on the top of the head and the turbulence in the classic green of eye of that gorgeous pastel!  Definitely keep up the good work!!

----------


## Laooda

Thank you Jeremy!   :Very Happy:    I've got several ideas in my noggen....  But first I gotta live through the Holidays....  :Sad:    My Fam. is a separated one...  I think I'm going on vacation next season....  :Embarassed:    (Taking to tablet of course)!   lmao

----------


## Rapture

You know flipping the pic just because you're left handed is cheating, right?  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

um no it isn't!

*left handed people unite!!!*

*raises her left hand in friendship to laura*

----------


## Rapture

There comes a time in life where you will have to learn to draw things that are facing left, it's hard, I know  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

> There comes a time in life where you will have to learn to draw things that are facing left, it's hard, I know



really? darn i must have forgotten my *rules of art* notebook!

----------


## ECLARK

> um no it isn't!
> 
> *left handed people unite!!!*
> 
> *raises her left hand in friendship to laura*


Ditto on the friendship thing.

Im a right handed guy stuck with a left handers brain!  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

> or what,... you're going to dance her to death?


 :sploosh:    Let me tell ya...  There are TWO things on this world that I'm scared of....  And a dancing Happy Face is NOT one of them!!!!   LMAO!  :Wink:

----------


## Laooda

> You know flipping the pic just because you're left handed is cheating, right?


Well, the truth is...  That I COULD draw it the other way if I wanted.... But why waste the eraser on smudge marks. WORD yo.

----------


## Laooda

> um no it isn't!
> 
> *left handed people unite!!!*
> 
> *raises her left hand in friendship to laura*


 
HERE I AM!!!    :Party on:     (note the left hand) !!!!!

----------


## Laooda

> Ditto on the friendship thing.
> 
> Im a right handed guy stuck with a left handers brain!


It's OK Ed....  We'll fly down and super glue you right hand to your side... then you'll have NO choice but to join our elite group!!!!     :sploosh:

----------


## ECLARK

> Let me tell ya... There are TWO things on this world that I'm scared of.... And a dancing Happy Face is NOT one of them!!!! LMAO!


And what would those 2 things bee, Loo?  :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

cue naked and ... well... if i tell you the other one laura will never speak to me again  :Whisper: 

and ed... i'll hold you down while laura super-glues your right hand down  :ROFL:

----------


## cueball

> cue naked


She got over that one  :Wink:

----------


## Laooda

> And what would those 2 things bee, Loo?


One... well, that's private....
And Two... YOU WILL NEVER KNOW!!!!


Hope that clears things up!?!?!   :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

> She got over that one


Nice.... Yea, well....we've ALL seen that Belly pic of yours! :eek:

----------


## recycling goddess

> She got over that one


no cue... you're wrong. laura calls me in the middle of the night with nightmares... of course the fact that she keeps waking up and finding your pic on the ceiling of her bedroom doesn't help matters much  :ROFL:

----------


## cueball

> Nice.... Yea, well....we've ALL seen that Belly pic of yours! :eek:


Yeah...thanks for taking that pic btw  :Cowboy:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Yeah...thanks for taking that pic...


out to the trash!

 :ROFL:

----------


## Laooda

> no cue... you're wrong. laura calls me in the middle of the night with nightmares... of course the fact that she keeps waking up and finding your pic on the ceiling of her bedroom doesn't help matters much


 
Can you PLEASE stop him from tapeing those up there!?!?!?!?   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Confused:  

PlllleeeaaasssssssssEEEEE!    :Embarassed:  


 :sploosh:

----------


## recycling goddess

:Please: 

 :Please: 

 :Please:  cue... please stop. 

*let's see if that works*

----------


## Laooda

> cue... please stop. 
> 
> *let's see if that works*


 
THANK YOU!!!!    :Very Happy:  

lmao!    :Wink:

----------

